# The BEST Bindings?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

the best bindings are called: Do some research


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

shredfreak said:


> I want everyones opinion on bindings. all brands and regardless of price


there is an entire section dedicated to just Bindings...Its there for a reason...im guessing about 5352398 posts...so ur question is answered..this thread is officially closed


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

shredfreak said:


> I want everyones opinion on bindings. all brands and regardless of price
> what are your favorite bindings
> Park/Pipe?
> Freeride?


Kemper, Lamar, or K2 Clickers FTMFW. You can't go wrong.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

I love my 2010 Cartels. Perfect flex for allmountain/freestyle, cushy footbed and straps, and the buckles are butter smooth.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

obviously best is a relative term, man, but I just took out for what was likely the last run of the season for me, 2010 cartels from Burton and holy shit I haven't been riding long but I feel totally superior over the my old freestyles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

jonas007 said:


> I love my 2010 Cartels. Perfect flex for allmountain/freestyle, cushy footbed and straps, and the buckles are butter smooth.


ME too, ... mine aren't EST, but I love the extra padding, and they are pretty responsive


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll have to third the Cartels. I also like Burton P1s (currently using them right now). Nice and cushy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks for all the replys and i say'd favorite not best


----------

